# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  Bootable‌ كردن USB Flash

## Erfanian

با سلام
چون تالار مناسب براي سوالات سيستم عامل ويندوز XP پيدا نكردم اين سوال را اينجا مطرح مي‌كنم:
براي Bootable‌ كردن يك USB‌ Flash تحت ويندوز XP چه برنامه‌اي را استفاده كنم يا از چه دستوراتي استفاده كنم؟
( در سايت هم مطلب مناسبي پيدا نكردم)

----------


## Mask

کافیه یک فلاپی بوت بسازی و فایلهاش رو بریزی رو فلش مموریت.
البته اگه بخواهی که سیستمت رو با فلش بود کنی باید اینو در نظر داشته باشی که حتما مادر بردت باید قابلیت بوت با USB رو داشته باشه.

----------


## saied_genius

با توجه به نظر دوستان در ادامه بايد بگويم كه فقط ريختن اطلاعات ديسكت بوت كافي نيست.

شما بايد sector بوت فلش را تغيير دهيد.

اين كار راحتي نيست و در همه flash disk ها جواب نمي دهد ، حتي ممكن است flash را هم خراب كند.

اگر از حافظه SD يا هر نوع حافظه خارجي استفاده كنيد خيلي راحت تر و بهتر است.

براي bootable كردن آنها نيز برنامه هاي مختلفي وجود دارد.

يكي از برنامه هاي مورد استفاده معمول BartPE است كه ويندوز XP را به صورت bootable از روي فلش تبديل مي كند.

براي ساختن سكتور boot بر روي flash هم از برنامه "HP Windows format Utility for USB Drive Key" استفاده نماييد (ولي با risk خودتان !!!!)

موفق باشيد.

----------

